# Drivers We Can Control Surge!!! Let's Be Smart!!



## DaDo (Jan 26, 2016)

Good morning to all UberX & XL Drivers. 

Let's be smart about the NJ price cuts. We can do it! We don't need every driver to strike but if we can get a decent amount it'll work! DO YOU GUYS WANT TO MAKE MONEY OR NOT?! 

First of all, UberX is ubers MOST selling service, they need us, desperately. I work primarily in Newark Airport. There are flights almost every hour in the evenings from 6pm - 12am.

A lot of drivers have been turning off their app which in return FORCES Uber to raise their surge pricing WHICH IS WHAT WE NEED. For the past few days when a flight lands, MOST drivers turn off their app to the point that you see the message "no Uberx cars available" inside the terminals!! 

Please tell all your fellow drivers I'm sure everyone knows someone that they hang out with at the airport or a buddy. Tell them to hold their grounds and keep the app off! Don't be fooled by their 1.7 and 2.7 surge. Give it time and keep the app off! There is plenty of food for everyone! I've seen the rates go up to 4.2x in Newark Airport. 

I can't do it alone. Spread the word and practice this method, I REFUSE to take any trip at 0.85 cents per mile. That's disrespectful. We control the majority of the Uber market and Uberx drivers. Hold your grounds it will force Uber to make a change just like when they tried to screw over the black car service and the drivers striked. 

I will post this thread as much as I can until we see a change and get our old rates back. It's a trial period for Uber because these rates are only for a limited time as Uber states. If we keep feeding them money with these rates they will keep them out longer to try to gain more and more customers while screwing us.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Preach it, brother . . .


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You seem deaperate, just what Uber wants!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

There's a key part of the equation you're not considering...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DaDo said:


> If we keep feeding them money with these rates they will keep them out longer to try to gain more and more customers while screwing us.


Except your surge pricing scam is paying them more, so?


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

This guy gets it. Nobody else has thought of this, I'm sure he spent hours looking through the threads and saw that there was no mention of a strike or coordinated work slow-down ever. Why didn't anyone else thing of this?


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Do remember that UP.net only accounts for maybe 10-15% of actual drivers. You need to find a way to reach out to the rest of the drivers that could careless about organizing surge together.

The only possible thing I can think of is talking to your local uber office for organized meetings. It's a huge long shot, because most uber officers couldn't give a damn how much money drivers make. As long as people keep signing up, the cycle continues.

Do read up on threads about uber strikes and all. There was one last year, but barely tipped the scale.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Lol UberMensch2015, we both just love to troll


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jvc21 said:


> The only possible thing I can think of is talking to your local uber office for organized meetings.


My god that's not good advice. Uber offices are not going to help organize strikes! They would probably deactivate you on site!

Oh, you're kidding...


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yay! Someone took the time to read between the lines!


----------



## DaDo (Jan 26, 2016)

We all have to talk to each other. I know it's gonna take time till every driver gets it. Please use the Uber passenger app to see how many cars are actually online. 

A great tool to download for the airport is to download an app that tells you flight arrival times. So many drivers have picked up on it and they turn off their app and they keep watching the passenger app to see the rate of the Surge. 

I advise all of us to continue to do this till Uber realizes that they will only get drivers when the rates are high. Tell your friends, your family, people you know. It's very simple, keep an eye on the passenger app, and do not go online until the rate goes up to 3.0x and believe me it will!! 
This morning at 9am the rate went up to 4.2x!!!!! They are desperate for drivers and we must show them that we cannot work with 0.85 cents a mile!


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

I hate to be a downer, but if you search keywords on your thread, this has been beaten down many many times.

Do know that many uber drivers cannot legally pickup from the airport. Your method can get drivers in huge trouble.

Uber doesn't care about its drivers. We are just as replaceable as the next one. It's evident in every single aspect of its business.

Surge won't give us much help, because PAX are trained to not take it. You may get lucky once in a while, but they will wait it out until other drivers flood the area. Remember that we're not the majority here (in fact, most of us just troll around hating it, yet we still hang around uber like a hot ex)


----------



## DaDo (Jan 26, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Except your surge pricing scam is paying them more, so?


How is it a scam? We want our old rates back which were $1.15 inside cities and $2.15 in EWR Airport. They surge when they don't have enough drivers which shows they need a demand of Uber x cars.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DaDo said:


> How is it a scam? We want our old rates back which were $1.15 inside cities and $2.15 in EWR Airport. They surge when they don't have enough drivers which shows they need a demand of Uber x cars.


Surge manipulation?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

i've been posting this for weeks. we need to continue posting to get the word out. we can create surge. uber has no cars.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

We can, but as we've been this many, many times, you need to convince the other 90-95% of drivers that are not on these forums.

And I'm willing to bet that quite a few of them don't give a rats ass about the rates as long as they are making money. Hence the vicious cycle.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

uber strike said:


> i've been posting this for weeks. we need to continue posting to get the word out. we can create surge. uber has no cars.


Pull your cranium out of your posterior. Simply creating surge does absolutely SQUAT long term. Quit beating this horse, it's dead.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

some airports cannot surge, 
because of contract between Uber and the airport.
Cincinnati is one of them


----------

